# ما المقصود بالمذيبات العضوية



## أبو مقداد (12 مايو 2007)

ما المقصود بالمذيبات العضوية؟
هل هي المواد ذات التركيب العضوي التي تستخدم في تذويب أي مركب؟
أم هي مركبات مختلفة (عضوية ولا عضوية) وتذيب المادة العضوية؟
يرجى الإجابة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## جيهان كمال (12 مايو 2007)

الهيدروكربونات والمجموعات الفعالة
يبدأ التصنيف عادة بالهيدروكربونات: المركبات التى تحتوى على كربون وهيدروجين فقط. والتصنيفات المشتقة منها, شاهد بالأسفل. أما العناصر الأخرى التى تقدم نفسها في تشكيل ذري تسمى مجموعات فعالة والتى لها تأثير حاسم في الخواص الكيميائية والفيزيائية للمركب, وعلى هذا فإن المجموعات التى لها نفس التكون الذري يكون لها خواص متشابهة, والتى يمكن أن تكون الإختلاط مع الماء, الحمضية, القاعدية, النشاطية الكيميائية, المقاومة للتأكسد, أو بعض الخواص الاخرى. كما أن بعض المجموعات الفعالة قد تكون جذور حرة, مشابهة للموجودة في الكيمياء غير العضوية, وتعرف على أنها تشكل ذري ينتقل خلال التفاعل الكيميائي من مركب لأخر بدون أن تتغير.

وبالنظر لأنواع الهيدروكربونات في الأسفل يمكن ملاحظة ان عديد إن لم يكن كل المجموعات الفعالة الموجودة في المركبات الأليفاتية توجد أيضا في المركبات الأروماتية والمركبات الأليفاتية الحلقية, إلا في حالة نزع الماء منها, والذى يؤدى لمجموعات فعالة غير متفاعلة.

خواص المواد العضوية
المركبات العضوية غالبا ما تكون مرتبطة تساهميا. وهذا يسمح بوجود الأشكال البنائية الفريدة مثل السلاسل الطويلة والحلقات. والسبب لإستطاعة الكربون تكوين مثل التركيبات الفريدة والمركبات العديدة للكربون هو يمكن أن تكون روابط تساهمية ثابتة مع بعضها. وبعكس المواد الغير عضوية, فإن المركبات العضوية تذوب, تغلى, تتأصل, وتتحلل تحت 300 °c. وتميل المركبات العضوية المتعادلة لأن تكون ذوبانها أقل في الماء بالمقارنة بعديد من الأملاح الغير عضوية, فيما عدا بعض المركبات مثل المركبات الأيونية العضوية والكحولات ذات الوزن الجزيئي المنخفض, الأحماض الكاربوكسيلية حيث تتواجد رابطة هيدروجينية.

وتميل المركبات العضوية للذوبان في المذيبات العضوية والتى غالبا ما تكون مواد نقية مثل الإيثر أو الإيثانول أو المخاليط مثل المذيبات البارافينية مثل الإيثرات البترولية المختلفة, الروح البيضاء, أو مدى المخاليط الأروماتية النقية التى يتم الحصول عليها من تقطير البترول بالفصل الفيزيائي أو بالتحويل الكيمياء. الذوبانية في المذيبات المختلفة تعتمد على نوع المذيب وعلى المجموعة الفعالة في حالة وجودها. ويتم دراسة المحاليل بواسطة علم الكيمياء الفيزيائية. ومثل الأملاح الغير عضوية يمكن للمركبات العضوية أن تكون بللورات. الخواص الفريدة للكربون في المركبات العضوية راجعة لأن تكافؤه لا يجب أن يؤخذ عادة من العناصر الأخرى, وعندما لا يتم, فإنه ينتج عن ذلك حالة تسمى إصطلاحا |بعدم التشبع. وفى هذه الحالة نتحدث عن الرابطة ثنائية أو ثلاثية بين ذرتي كربون. ويسمى التبادل الذى يحدث بين الرابطة الأحادية والرابطة الثنائية في سلسلة بترافق الروابط المزدوجة. بينما يمثل البناء الأروماتي حالة خاصة والتى يحدث الترافق فيها في حلقة مقفولة.

توضيح البناء الجزيئي
المركبات العضوية تتكون من ذرات كربون, وهيدروجين, ومجموعات فعالة. للكربون تكافؤ رباعي, والهيدروجين أحادي, وغالبا ما تكون المجموعات الفعالة أحادية التكافؤ. ويمكن معرفة درجة التشبع من عدد ذرات الهيدروجين والكربون. ويمكن لمعظم ولكن ليس كل التركيبات أن تلاحظ وتقيم طبقا لقاعدة التكافؤ البسيطة والتى تنص على أنه يوجد رابطة لكل رقم تكافؤ. ومعرفة المعادلة الكيميائية للمركب العضوى ليست كافية نظرا لإمكانية وجود عديد من الأيزومرات. وغالبا ما تتواجد المركبات العضوية كمخاليط. ونظرا لأن عديد من المركبا ت العضوية لها نقط غليان منخفضة و\أو تذوب بسهولة في المذيبات العضوية فإنه توجد طرق عديدة لفص المخاليط لمكوناتها النقية وهذه إحدى خواص الكيمياء العضوية ومن هذه الطرق التقطير, التبللر, الكروماتوجرافي.

وهناك عدة طرق للإستدلال على بناء المركب العضوي, والطرق الآتية مرتبة أبجديا:

علم تبللر: وهى أدق الطرق لتحديد هندسة الجزيء, وعموما, فإنه من الصعب الحصول على بللورات بحجم كافى وبجودة عالية للحصول على صورة نقية, ولذا فإنها لا تزال من طرق التحليل الثانوية. 
التحليل العنصري: طريقة هدمية تستخدم لتحديد التركيب العنصري للجزيء. 
المطياف تحت الأحمر: يستخدم غالبا لتحديد وجود (أو غياب) مجموعات فعالة معينة. 
قياس مطياف الكتلة: يستخدم لتحديد الوزن الجزيئي للمركب ومن سلوك الأجزاء الناتجة يمكن معرفة تركيبه. 
مقياس طيف الرنين النووي المغناطيسي (nmr) ويحدد الأنوية المختلفة في بيئتها الكيميائية. 
Uv ويستخدم لتحديد درجة الترافق في النظام. 
كما توجد طرق أخرى في الكيمياء التحليلية.


----------



## جيهان كمال (12 مايو 2007)

بعض المذيبات الهامة
* IXI * الكلوروفورم * IXI *


" CHCl3 " 



من أوائل استخداماته وأبرزها استخدامه مخدراً عام 1847 م ، وكان 

لإستخدامه هذا أثر كبير في تقدم الجراحة الطبية ، فهو سائل يتبخر 

بسهولة ( درجة غليانه 61 ْس ) ، وإن وضع بضع مللترات منه على 

كمامة واستنشاقها يكفي لإحداث تخدير سريع ( في دقائق ) .. إلا أن 

التخوف من الأضرار الصحية التي تُعزي له قلّل من استخدامه . ومن 

أحدث مركبات الكلور المستخدمة في التخدير المركب المعروف 

بالهالوثان " CF3CHBrCl " . وقدرة الكلوروفورم على إذابة المواد 

العضوية ، وعدم ذوبانه في الماء ، وصعوبة اشتعاله ، أدت إلى 

استخدامه مذيباً لاستخلاص المواد العضوية من مصادرها الطبيعية ، إلا 

أن مخاطره الصحية تدعو إلى الحذر عند استعماله ..

* IXI * رابع كلوريد الكربون * IXI * 


" CCl4 "


يعد مركب رابع كلوريد الكربون واحداً من أهم هذه المواد ، فهو يستعمل في صنع مركبات الكلورفلوركربون ، 

كما يستعمل كمذيباً جيداً للدهون ، وذلك بسبب عدم ذائبيته في الماء ، وعدم اشتعاله إذا تعرض للنار ... 
وقد شاع استخدامه في التنظيف الجاف ، إلا أن استخدامه هذه بدأت تتضاءل بسبب تأثيراته في الصحة ، إذ يُخشى أن يكون له أثر في إصابة الإنسان بالسرطان .. 


وذلك لأنه يعد شديد السمية بالنسبة للكبد ، وتصل فترة عمر النصف لرابع كلوريد 

الكربون في الهواء إلى نحو 60 – 100 عام مما يدل على أنه مادة شديدة الثبات تحت هذه الظروف .. 



ويتحول رابع كلوريد الكربون في الكبد إلى الكلوروفورم بانتزاع ذرة كلور واحدة منه تاركاً شقاً حراً يقوم 

بمهاجمة الأحماض الأمينية وينتزع منها ذرة هيدروجين ، مما يؤدي إلى حدوث نوع من الانحلال لهذه 

الأحماض الأمينية ، التي تتكون منها بعد ذلك مواد أخرى أشد سمية في الجسم .. 

* IXI * ثلاثي كلوروالإيثيلين * IXI *


يستخدم مذيباً لكثير من المواد ، من الصموغ إلى القار ، وهو لا يشتعل 

، ولذلك استعمل أيضاً في عمليات التنظيف الجاف وفي إزالة الشحوم 

من الفلزات ومن الزجاج والجلود وكذلك بعض أنواع النسيج .. 


وهي مادة شديدة الثبات ولا يسهل انحلالها في الهواء أو في الماء ، 

وعند اختلاطها بالماء العذب المستخدم في تجهيز مياه الشرب أو في 

الماء ، تبقى دون تغيير في تركيبها لمدة طويلة تصل إلى نحو ست 

سنوات ...

وعندما يصل ثلاثي كلوروالإيثيلين إلى جسم الإنسان يتفاعل مع بعض 

الإنزيمات ويتحول إلى فوق أكسيد " إيبوكسيد " ، ثم يتحول بعد ذلك 

إلى مادة الكلورال ..

ويعرف مركب الكلورال باسم " ثلاثي كلوروأسيتالدهيد " ... وهو مركب 

فعال وله نشاط كيميائي واضح ، ولهذا فهو سريعاً ما يتفاعل مع بعض 

مواضع الحمض النووي " DNA " ويؤدي ذلك إلى حدوث تحور في صفات 

هذا الحمض واختلال في بعض الصفات الوراثية التي يحملها .. 



وقد يتحول الكلورال في الجسم إلى هدرات الكلورال وهي مادة منومة ، 

كما قد يتأكسد إلى حمض ثلاثي كلوروأسيتيك وهو حمض قوي يتفاعل 

مع أي قاعدة يقابلها ، وقد يكون من بينها إحدى القواعد العضوية 


المستخدمة في تركيب الأحماض النووية " DNA " أو " RNA " فيزداد 

بذلك الخلل الذي يحدثه الكلورال في الصفات الوراثية للكائن الحي ..


----------



## mtak (12 مايو 2007)

روعة فى الشرح
دقة فى المعلومات
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

